# Junior TTOC members



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Hi, I wondered if juniors can join - a friend of mine loves TT's and I think he'd really like the forum, even though he doesn't yet own a TT! He's 14?
Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

can he swear? Â


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Not in front of his mother! And I don't think he'd be allowed to visit the Flame Room


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Probably been there already


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wendi

Initially this is not something that we had considered, but I will bring it up with the committee and see what we can do..... 

Mark



> Hi, I wondered if juniors can join - a friend of mine loves TT's and I think he'd really like the forum, even though he doesn't yet own a TT! He's 14?
> Cheers


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Mark!


----------

